# Sind wir so anders?



## Hain (24. Oktober 2007)

Meine Frau und ich sind zwei leidenschaftlicher Wow-Spieler, die allerdings Kind, Haushalt und jeweils einen Vollzeitjob haben. Folglich deckt sich unsere Onlinezeit nicht mit der eines Schüler/Studenten/Arbeitslosen (und nein wir haben keine Vorurteile).
Auch interessiert uns die sog. "Wow-Mathematik" wie ich es immer gerne nenne nur am Rande. Also wieviel AP / Spelldmg oder was weiß ich mein Mitstreiter hat geht mir grade am Allerwertesten vorbei. Instanzen machen wir schon gerne, aber nicht jeden Tag. Wir questen gerne ein paar Stündchen nach Feierabend und freuen uns immer wenn wir ingame (auf dem Realm Shattrath) Leute treffen, die eine ähnliche Motivation im Spiel an den Tag legen.

Eines Tages haben wir auch mal eine Gilde gründet, die sich über einige Monate hinweg sehr sehr gut entwickelt hat. Leider haben sich innerhalb unserer Gilde die Interessen auseinander entwickelt und deshalb haben wir unsere Gilde vor einigen Tagen aufgelöst. Die meisten übrigen Mitglieder haben ihren Focus mehr aufs Instanzspiel im Bereich 70 gelegt und sich nach Auflösung in einer Folgegilde organisiert.
Übrigens falls diesen Beitrag ein ehemaliges Old Rabbit liest: Wir wünschen Euch viel Erfolg in Eurer Gilde, war ne schöne Zeit mit Euch.

Nun ist die Frage, die meine Frau und ich uns stellen: Sind wir so anders? Gibt es keine Leute, die einfach mal nach Feierabend ein wenig vor sich her questen wollen und dabei vielleicht das eine oder andere Schwätzchen im Gildenkanal halten? Am Wochenende vielleicht mal ne Instanz und gut ist?
In 14 Monaten WoW, die wir mittlerweile schon regelmäßig spielen habe ich es geschafft, noch keine Figur auf 70 zu bringen, weil der sog. "Endgame-Content" einfach zu aufwendig ist. Items sind für uns nur Mittel zum Zweck, was uns spaß macht ist die Abwechslung der verschiedenen Klassen.

Naja genug gejault ;-)
Wir haben uns nochmal aufgerafft, eine Gilde zu gründen (Partial Retirement) und hoffen diesmal auf Leute zu treffen die das Spiel genauso locker sehen wie wir. Falls jemand Interesse hat, darf er auf dem Server Shattrath (EU-PvE) auf Allianzseite gerne Körk oder Lizzly anflüstern und ein Schwätzchen halten.


----------



## Isegrim (24. Oktober 2007)

Auch wenn ich genau aus der anderen Ecke von WoW komme und mich gerade die Zahlen interessieren, empfehle ich dir, dich doch einmal im Realmforum von Shattrah nach Spielern mit ähnlichen Vorlieben umzusehen und/oder auch einen Thread zu eröffnen, der ungefähr den Inhalt dieses Threads hier hat und der Suche nach Mitstreitern dient.

Laßt euch nicht entmutigen, spielt WoW auf eure Weise mit Gleichgesinnten. So ist jedem am besten geholfen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi Realmkamerad! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt natürlich eine große Anzahl von Spielern, die Level 70 erreicht haben, und jetzt durch alle Inis gehen wollen (Normal/Heroic/KaraPre/BT-Pre,etc.). Die "Fungamer", die kaum in Inis gehen, immer mal wieder Twinken, nimmt meines Erachtens nach eher ab.

Aber das heißt natürlich nicht, dass es sie nicht gibt. Viel Glück mit deiner Gilde, und starte ruhig ein Gildengesuch im offiziellen Shattrath-Realmforum.


----------



## Tsuran (26. Oktober 2007)

Servus, 

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Unsere Thematik ist die gleiche. Frau, Kinder - geregelte Tätigkeit - liebend gerne in Instanzen, auch ma gerne einen Raid, aber gemäßigte Leute für eine Gilde zu finden und dann auch zu halten ist unheimlich schwer. 

Leider sind wir mit unseren Leuten auf Khaz'Goroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was da nicht alles möglich wäre...


----------



## Premutos (26. Oktober 2007)

Sieht bei uns ähnlich aus.. Haben eine über 20 Gilde gegründet, weil wir einfach keine Lust haben, mit diesen Kiddys zu spielen (kenne inzwischen auch ein-zwei vernünftige Kiddys, aber die meisten sind halt einfach nur nervig). Wollen auch nicht nur inis gehen etc weil da einfach keiner Zeit für hat bei uns... zocken immer so 2-3 std am Abend und das reicht einfach nicht für die großen Inis. Klar wollen wir unsere Chars auf 70 kriegen, aber  in erster Linie wollen wir einfach Spass haben... 
Mit der Einstellung stehen wir allerdings auch ziemlich alleine da, denn unsere Gilde ist doch noch sehr klein..
und wenn man doch mal Leute trifft, die eine ähnliche Einstellung zum Spiel haben, dann bleiben die genau deshalb nicht lange in der Gilde, weil einfach zu wenig Member sind... und ich hab auch keine Lust, den ganzen Tag Werbung für uns zu machen^^


----------



## Hain (26. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal Danke für die netten Antworten. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich den Beitrag auch ins Realmforum Shattrath und ins "Ich suche eine Gilde" Forum auf den Blizzard Seiten kopiert.

Meine Frau und ich haben aus den Erfahrungen mit der alten Gilde gelernt und sind uns einig darin, dass die neue Gilde nicht mehr so groß werden sollte. Wir sind glücklich wenn wir unsere 10-15 Leute haben. Wir haben gemerkt, dass eine Mitgliederzahl Richtung 30 eher zur Grüppchenbildung führt und das Gemeinschaftsgefühl nicht das gleiche ist wie bei einer kleinen "eingeschworenen" Gruppe.

Soo anders scheinen wir ja glücklicherweise doch nicht zu sein, wie die Antworten auf meine Beiträge gezeigt haben. (Glück gehabt :-))

Und an alle die, die sich mit dem Gedanken tragen bei uns anzufangen: Unsere Gilde hat schon stolze 6 Mitglieder, also so einsam ist es bei uns nicht ;-)


----------



## Anjo (6. November 2007)

Grüße,

meine Frau und ich haben auch 2 Kinder, Arbeit und RL daher sind Raids eigendlich nicht möglich, auch wenn wir beide einen Char auf 70 haben (Equip ist dementsprechend nicht so toll).

Einst hatte ich einen neuen  Char angefangen (Heilschamane) welcher bereits mit Level6 eine nette Gilde gefunden hatte.
Leider wurde die Gilde immer größer (über 100 Chars) und unpersönlicher, es bilden sich interne Gruppen etc., daher kann ich Euch sagen:
Das macht so keinen Spass, eine kleine Gilde Gleichgesinnter ist um Längen besser.

Habt Mut, es gibt genug von uns, wir sagen es nur zu selten!

In eigener Sache:
Kennt eigendlich da draussen eine Gilde welche nur Members hat, die nur einen Char spielen?


----------



## Nenya01 (6. November 2007)

Hallo ihr beiden,
ja ihr seit nicht so anders!!!
Mein Mann und ich haben auch eine Gilde Nendor auf Lordaeron und bei uns gibt es nur Mitspieler, die nach Feierabend und Familie spielen, oder gar zusammen so wie ihr und wir als Paar. Dementsprechend sind wir nicht "Groß" aber fast wie eine kleine Familie. 
Wenn ihr gedult habt und nicht sofort viele Mitglieder erwartet,  so werdet ihr die auch mit der Zeit finden...
Liebe Grüße
Nenya


----------



## Peace_maker (6. November 2007)

Find das was du machst echt mal ne starke sache ne gilde zu führen bei der es auch spaß macht zu sein und dann halt fröhlich mit einander zu spielen..

Aber naja ich wollte da noch sagen das ich für meinen teil einer bin der dieses spiel spielt aber nicht nur einen char sondern jede menge und das dann halt verdammt lange dauert bis ich da irgend einen char auf 70 habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber da gibts halt noch die sache mit den gilden die jemanden einfach kicken weil der nicht so oft spielt und daher bin ich mit den meisten char gildenlos.. was mich da noch bedrückt is das mit den raids mitlerweile hab ich einen char auf 70 und den spiele ihn auch aber diese raids machen einfach nicht soviel spaß wie eine einfache 5er ini aber es von den meisten gilden verlangt wird das man dabei ist... es ist halt vergleichbar mit deinem problem.. 

naja ich hoffe ich konnte dir irgendwie helfen

mfg PeacE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lotosblüte (9. November 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe vor einigen Monaten auf Ambossar eine Gilde gegründet, bei der ich das Ziel hatte, eine Gruppe von "älteren" zuammenzutragen, die Locker miteinander oder auch mal allein spielen. Wir machen meistens eine Instanz pro Woche. Und das klappt bislang echt gut. Es hat sich so entwickelt, daß wir meistens in Zweierteams unterwegs sind. Meistens quatschen und scherzen wir im Gildenchannel miteinander. Die aktiven bei und sins allesamt über 30, auch Ehepaare mit Kindern. Jeder kommt online, wann er will oder kann. Am Wochenende ist abends natürlich viel los. Die einen bleiben länger, die andere nicht so lange, aber alle sind gerne dabei, und es macht richtig Spaß so in der Gilde. Es funktioniert also auch mit berufstätigen Kleinfamilien ;-)
Regeln gibts bei uns nur die, die man ohnehin anstandshalber von allein einhält, wenn man Spaß an der Sache hat.
Wir suchen übrigens noch zwei für unsere Gilde, die auch reinpassen. 
Die Engel der Allianz auf Ambossar

Gruß
Lotos


----------



## Hain (9. November 2007)

Vielen lieben Dank für die netten Antworten.

Was mich überrascht hat, dass tatsächlich ein paar Leute aufgrund meines Beitrags auf dem Realm Shattrath einen neuen Char angefangen haben und sich unserer Gilde anschlossen. Mittlerweile kommen meine Frau und ich uns nicht mehr so alleine vor ;-)

Erste Gildeninterne Gruppenveranstaltungen sind bereits gelaufen, wenn auch nur im kleinen Kreis (DM, Gruppenquests im 20er/30er Bereich) und das Forum erwacht zu neuen Leben *freu* Die Stimmung hat noch ein bißchen was vom Pioniergeist einer neuen Gründung und das Projekt entwickelt sich viel besser als ich es bei Gründung vermutet hätte. Jedes Mitglied wird einem "Kreuzverhör" unterzogen um sich gegenseitig ein gutes Bild machen zu können, ob die Gilde zum potenziellen neuen Mitglied paßt und umgekehrt natürlich auch.

Also falls jemand mit sich ringt, ob er mal anklopfen sollte: Traut Euch, noch ist alles im Aufbau und man kann life miterleben wie ein gemütlicher Haufen sich von Anfang an entwickelt. Geplant ist, max. noch 8 Leute aufzunehmen um die Runde gemütlich zu halten.


----------

